# I accidentally planed pressure treaded lumber, should I be worried about my planes?



## Marn64 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey everyone,
So I was helping my dad with a deck staircase and he had a board that was too wide for a slot. He asked me if I could plane it and I did so without thinking. But I kept seeing green streaks in the wood and asked him if it was chemically treated, he said yes. I was using my 1874 Stanley no 3 and a wooden scrub plane. Should I be worried about my planes?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't be.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

NO!!!!!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Absolutely … the 1874 Stanley is ruined beyond repair. Please send it to me along with the wooden scrub plane!

PM me for my address!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Treated lumber can cause rust to form on metal surfaces it's in contact with. I'm not sure if it's because of the chemicals or if it's the moisture that's in fresh, treated lumber. To be on the safe side, vacuum or blow off the dust from your tools and wipe some wax or oil on the metal surfaces when you're done working the treated lumber for the day.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Typically the copper in treated lumber can cause galvanic corrosion if metal is in contact with it. Clean up the planes and they should be fine.


----------

